# Best online discount store



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

So i'm a noob! I've been fishing plenty, mainly bait, 95% from land. I've now landed myself a yak, and i have a very basic spinner rod/reel.
The dilemma is, now that i've caught a bit more of the bug for his sport their is always an urge to get some new stuff. So i went browsing BCF and spent $100 just on titbits, that i figured i should get. And on the way home, decided there's bound to be plenty of online shops that have suitable gear that i'd be better off looking at.

1. Rod and reel (the current basic one will be handed down to the wife, and i'll get something aptly suited to lightweight estuary kayak casting. Not sure baitcaster reel is within my capabilities at this stage
2. Lures (although i'm sure BCF's offerings are ample and suitable) for the starter that is wanting to try a few different things, they can get expensive. I'm thinking ebay would be the answer here?
3. Odds and ends including clothing and kayak accessories. I'd like to get some wet boots, yabby/bait pump and other bits

So i guess what i need to know is:
1 - SHOULD i be looking elsewhere
2 - BCF ect can be a little overwhelming with sheer volume of gear, i'm maybe needing something more simplified..

Any directions appreciated.
Cheers
Kpac


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

motackle is the best IMO.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39534&hilit=online+tackle
Found it, ta


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My advice is don't feel you NEED to buy stuff just because it's all new and fun and you're excited. If you WANT to buy stuff then that's an entirely different story.
says the man who has more cheap fishing gear than he has room to store it.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks stippy - i've been doing the research today and was thinking maybe a reel <2500 would be the go for the style of kayak fishing down here.... whiting/bream/bass.
Thoughts? the 2500 you mentioned i'll try check out.
Many thanks


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

If you are going to shop online and USA sites, then get yourself a USA address (shipper). You are not restricted to the one shop re-postage. You can shop for the best price and with so many USA stores offering free shipping within the USA, all your stuff is sent to your USA address (shipper) free and then all sent together at a reasonable shipping price here to Australia, not ripped of in shipping like some stores do.

Do not be afraid to ask them to match or better a price either, Google is your friend and there are some great prices to be found if you are willing to spend the time. Then if you show other sites and ask them to better the price, so you will shop with them, it's sometimes worth the effort (last year I got Rapala Taildancers TDD09 TDD11 for $4.90 - $6.20 each and Rapala Magnums for $14.00).

Cheers
Eddie


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! all most helpfull.
I've done some more research and i'm thinking the 1000 size reel is a good option, as i've got a basic 2500 which i'll use as well depending on the catch i'm going for.
So now just have to try and figure out which one.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! all most helpfull.
I've done some more research and i'm thinking the 1000 size reel is a good option, as i've got a basic 2500 which i'll use as well depending on the catch i'm going for.
So now just have to try and figure out which one.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I have bought a bit of gear from http://www.tacklewarehouse.com. Some of the specials especially when clearing an old line are insane.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Never discuont Kmart and Big W for the essentials- go visit and get an idea of what they have. Second Motackle and Fishing Tackle Shop for the locals. I have purchased plenty of lures from Ebay internationally. If not concerned about warranty international sellers of reels etc can be ridiculously cheap both on ebay and their own websites. I purchased an Okuma Vsystem V65 for $110 landed from England recently. Rods I typically like to feel how they feel with a reel on them so tend to purchase from tackle shops.


----------

